# HHONORS AWARD levels posted for The Waldorf Astoria Collection hotels



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2006)

http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/vip.jhtml


Going Global Rewards at The Waldorf=Astoria Collection™ hotels:
Effective June 1, 2006, at Arizona Biltmore Resort & Spa and La Quinta Resort & Club.
Effective September 1, 2006, at Grand Wailea Resort Hotel & Spa.


Six free nights for two at Arizona Biltmore Resort & Spa 
175,000 HHONOR pts for stays between May 25 - Sep 11 
225,000 HHONOR pts for stays between Jan 1 - May 24 &  Sep 12 - Dec 31 

Six free nights for two at La Quinta Resort & Club 
175,000 HHONOR pts for stays between May 30 - Sep 22 
225,000 HHONOR pts for stays between Jan 1 - May 29 & Sep 23 - Dec 31 

Six free nights for two at Grand Wailea Resort Hotel & Spa 
300,000 HHONOR pts for stays between Aug 27 - Dec 18 
350,000 HHONOR pts for stays between Jan 2 - Aug 26 & Dec 19 - Dec 25 Dec 26 - Jan 1 is not available


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2006)

*Standard Nightly Awards*

http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/hotel.jhtml

New Hotel Reward Category "Waldorf Collection"
Effective June 1, 2006 at Arizona Biltmore Resort & Spa and La Quinta Resort & Club.
Effective September 1, 2006 at Grand Wailea Resort Hotel & Spa.
Note: HHonors members can currently redeem rewards at the Waldorf=Astoria® Hotel.

TheWaldorf=Astoria® Hotel 
40,000 HHONOR pts per night  

Arizona Biltmore 
50,000 HHONOR pts per night for Jan 1 - May 24 & Sep 12 - Dec 31 
40,000 HHONOR pts per night for May 25 - Sep 11 

La Quinta Resort & Club Waldorf Collection 
50,000 HHONOR pts per night for Jan 1 - May 29 & Sep 23 - Dec 31 
40,000 HHONOR pts per night for May 30 - Sep 22 

Grand Wailea Resort Hotel & Spa Waldorf Collection 
80,000 HHONOR pts per night for Jan 2 - Aug 26 & Dec 19 - Dec 25 
70,000 HHONOR pts per night for Aug 27 - Dec 18 
Dec 26 - Jan 1 not available


----------



## Steve (May 17, 2006)

They're practically giving them away!!!  Especially those nights at the Grand Wailea.  

I don't think I'll be using my HHonors points at the Waldorf Astoria Collection any time soon.

Steve


----------

